# Bruce Lee Vids



## DeLamar.J (Feb 19, 2006)

Also checkout the 3 vids on the left. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9AwQGTQA0I&search=bruce%20lee%20jeet%20kune%20do


----------



## SAVAGE (Feb 19, 2006)

Cool!


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 19, 2006)

Very cool love the inch punch.
terry


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 20, 2006)

I have the Longstreet clip and the show was one of my favorites when I was a kid... remembered seeing Lee but didn't click until much later as to who he was. 
I am looking for the Longstreet box sets that will (hopefully) contain those episodes that featured Lee. Lee was "supposed" to be a regular character on the show, taking the blind cop through a series of lessons which would in effect slowly release the concept/idea/philosophy of JKD to the mainstream audiences. However it was not meant to be and Lee went on to other things. 

One wonders how things would've worked out if Hollow-wood wasn't so narrow minded about asian actors at the time. 

Cool stuff thanks for sharing.


----------



## monkey (Jun 1, 2006)

I have the 3 Long street with Bruce & missing the 4th.It was stollen.Now the point is while Bruce did long street-He also did Marlow-Iron side-Here come the brides-worked as stunt director for Sharon Tate on the set Wrecking Crew & around that time had 3 schools going.So he worked hard but thined himself to lots a little projects for extra funds.His real passion was movies-(Not tv.)He wanted to write-edit-dierect-ect the films.Enter the Dragon gave him some controle.Lee had the drive & yet rare gift of skills in ever endever.


----------

